# Sweet recipes



## jprossouw

Hallo mense, im looking for sweet recipes. Something thats easy to mix. Dessert kind of sweet. Apologies if there has been posted before, I havent noticed any. I want to get into diy and want to see recipes that I might like before buying concentrate.


----------



## zadiac

http://www.kritikalmass.net/products.asp?cat=Clone+Recipes


----------



## jprossouw

Thank you, will check it out


----------



## stevie g

I diy and vape my juices as I make them but just remember that your juice wont taste authentic until you steep it. Something I don't make enough of at a time to do.


----------



## jprossouw

ok cool, thanks for the info. I want to give it a try, its seems to be cheaper than to buy ready made juice lol


----------



## Humbolt

jprossouw said:


> ok cool, thanks for the info. I want to give it a try, its seems to be cheaper than to buy ready made juice lol


It is cheaper, but it can also be hit and miss. I've made some concoctions that are pukeworthy, even after steeping...then the only thing to do with them is to discard them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw

Im a bit scared of that happening. Thats why I would like tried and tested recipes


----------



## free3dom

jprossouw said:


> Im a bit scared of that happening. Thats why I would like tried and tested recipes



Check this thread


----------



## jprossouw

@free3dom thanks man, im def gona try the creme brulee, one of my fav desserts so can only be good. What is that EM they speak of? And where to get it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-...gs/Flavouring-additives/TFA-Ethyl-Maltol-10ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

jprossouw said:


> @free3dom thanks man, im def gona try the creme brulee, one of my fav desserts so can only be good. What is that EM they speak of? And where to get it?



EM is Ethyl Maltol and it's a sweetner...which also evens out your juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw

I saw now in one recipe it says you can use cotton candy or em. So is it right to assume that cotton candy is sweet? Vapour mountain has cotton candy, and I previously orderd from them, very convenient as they are so close to where I stay.


----------



## free3dom

jprossouw said:


> I saw now in one recipe it says you can use cotton candy or em. So is it right to assume that cotton candy is sweet? Vapour mountain has cotton candy, and I previously orderd from them, very convenient as they are so close to where I stay.



Ethyl Maltol (EM) is what is used to create the cotton candy flavour - see the description for it for confirmation 

While it is a sweetener, it's a mild one - it is more useful to smooth out flavours. Adding too much will dull your other flavours.

Sucralose is generally used as a good sweetener


----------



## jprossouw

Thanks alot @free3dom you are very helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

I have a co-worker that DIY's and he is also a sweet flavour lover - his favourites are anything with TFA's fudge brownie and of course Vanilla Custard - both nice and sweet flavours, but the fudge brownie is a bit too cake like taste for my liking.
Sucralose is a very potent sweetener for e-liquids (something like 300 times as sweet as sugar), but if you use too much it can leave an aftertaste, so it needs to be used sparingly.

Other sweet flavours I can think of is TFA Banana Cream and TFA Dulce De leche (that combo actually sounds amazing, brb)


----------

